# Bathroom Staging - color ideas



## cweh (Feb 20, 2014)

So I updated a investment properties guest and master bathroom. They are identical in size and tile used. Now I need to stage it. Any ideas what color scheme to use? 

Shower wall tile is - very light gray
Feature strip has light/dark grays, with white glass pieces
floor is has slate gray 12x24 tiles. 
wall color - light beige 


Since both bathrooms are identical, should I stage both of them the same? What colors should I use? 

Pictures of the bathroom and Vanity attached.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

You don't need to stage them the same (nor that you should)

but I love the strip of green. Maybe have all white and brown (like your vanity) but include splashes of green? Do the same thing in the other bathroom but say maybe a blue or purple?


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I know nothing about proper staging and this is my personal opinion which may be in the minority, but I like @Sdyess comment to stage them differently. That showing two different color schemes may make the prospective renter/buyer better realize that their existing decor will fit into this new property.


----------

